# Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

does anyone happen to know their way around VWHUB? i have access to it but cant find ETKA for my life


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (chknkatsu)*

bc VWhub is a seperate program than ETKA.Hope your not a parts g







uy on commision


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (greekspec2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec2* »_bc VWhub is a seperate program than ETKA.Hope your not a parts g







uy on commision

i thought vwhub gives you access to ETKA...UHG. no im not a vw employee...thank god i would be fired already


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (chknkatsu)*

wish i did


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (christanand)*

I have ETKA what are you looking for?


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (KubotaPowered)*

here http://www.vagcat.com/epc/


_Modified by JETTA420 at 9:17 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone use VWHUB.com? cant find ETKA (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I have ETKA what are you looking for?

i just want to have the program so i can look at random stuff for our cars, no specific need as of right now


----------

